

Contribute to READMEs - ryanseys
https://ryanseys.com/blog/contribute-to-readmes/

======
hliyan
I was more intrigued by the article linked in the second paragraph: _Readme
Driven Development_ ([http://tom.preston-werner.com/2010/08/23/readme-driven-
devel...](http://tom.preston-werner.com/2010/08/23/readme-driven-
development.html))

This is close to what I do (and encourage my team to do). I usually start by
writing a commented code snippet demonstrating proper usage of the
class/function I'm about to implement.

------
leemac
Fixing typos or improving documentation is another super easy way to
contribute. You could probably find many typos in many repos you use,
especially in code samples.

